# "snowpocalypse" in east lansing michigan



## MattHallowell (Feb 3, 2011)

East Lansing resident Will Peters, 10, burrows into a snowbank in the parking lot of East Lansing High school Wednesday afternoon. Peters and his neighborhood friends took to the massive snow pile to make the most of their snow day, having snowball fights, sledding, and climbing a half buried tree. 






East Lansing resident David Stowe takes a break from cross country skiing the neighborhood streets to take a phone call Wednesday morning. Stowe typically goes to Lake Lansing to ski, but took the oppertunity to ski his neighborhood following heavy snowfall.






East Lansing resident Joseph Roboski, 9, climbs a tree half buried by snow Wednesday afternoon in the parking lot of East Lansing High School. Roboski and his friends took to the massive plowed pile of snow for sledding, fort making, and snowball fights.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 3, 2011)

Why is it that East Lansing resident Joseph Roboski, 9, looks like he's NOT having the fun in the snow that you're describing in your caption?

Other than that, all I can say is "Oh, my God!" at the amounts of snow you had on Wednesday... :shock:


----------



## skieur (Feb 4, 2011)

Not to spoil kids fun burying into the snow, but one student several years ago was doing it at recess when the tunnel he was making collapsed and he suffocated and died.  I was brought in to photograph the scene for the coroner.

So, have fun, but take care.

skieur


----------



## federerphotography (Feb 4, 2011)

Piles and piles...


----------

